# HELP QUICK my goat is foaming at the mouth



## tenfairytoes

I just went outside this morning to feed my goats my one lamancha is foaming a greenish yellow at the mouth she is just standing there and when the stuff comes out she shakes her head to get it out. She busted into the chickens scratch yesterday does she have bloat is she suffocating? What do I do??


----------



## ksalvagno

I would get baking soda into her. Also some Probios would be good.


----------



## tenfairytoes

I have both how much?


----------



## ksalvagno

Mix a tablespoon of baking soda in with water and drench. I would give 10g of the probios if it is in tube form.


----------



## tenfairytoes

ty ty


----------



## 20kidsonhill

call a vet. She needs to be drenched with mineral oil and given C&D antitoxin. C&D antitoxin is not a RX, but if you don't already have some on hand can be hard to find. 

If you don't have a vet that can come out. 
You can try giving her a tablespoon of baking soda as a drench(in the back of her mouth and get her to swollow it) I mix mine with a little warm water. 
Then drench her with as much mineral oil as you can get into her 4 or 5 ounces, 30cc is one ounce. She could have up to a quart of mineral oil drenched into her. 

Other ideas is to give her Penn G(Progain G) orally 5 or 6 cc's and also 4 or 5 cc's injected to help with the build up of toxins and bacteria. 
yes it sounds like overeating disease( a build up or growth of bacteria that causes bloat, scours, high fever.)


At this point any bloat medicine, oil or anti gas medicine you have would probably be better than nothing, if you can't get a vet out in the next hour or 2.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

You can repeat baking soda in a couple hours. 
Keep her walking on a regular basis. 
No grain/or alfalfa.
Just resh water and grass hay in front of her.
and get her up a lot to move around.


----------



## tenfairytoes

okay it's in her! Probios and baking soda


----------



## tenfairytoes

I see pieces of chicken scratch in her slime she's got a good ol mess out there from stuff flying out of her mouth.
I will go get mineral oil. 

I lost a sheep one time years ago becuase it ate chicken laying mash NOT good


----------



## tenfairytoes

can I get Penn G(Progain G) at the vet or store

The mineral oil did not go well. I gave it and she swung her head and it flew all over the barn walls.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

tenfairytoes said:


> can I get Penn G(Progain G) at the vet or store


It is not RX, most feed stores carry it.


----------



## tenfairytoes

Another quick question. What are my chances of saving this goat? She's not laying down nor has she this entire time. She softly paws at the grass hay and simply stands around in one place. Not eating any hay but standing in it. She's had one dose of the probios and the baking soda I picked up some extra strength gas tabs I was going to try next at 11am. Her eyes look better they are not half closed now they are open she just looks tired. She walks when we ask her to. We just came in to let her rest. The mineral oil, well I am not sure how much I got in her. I started with 2 oz and I have a syringe plus she swung it all over the barn. I rub her little face and her tummy and she really seemed to like that. 

Does this sound good or bad?


----------



## GTAllen

Sounds like you are doing the right things for her. Stay on top of it, watch, and keep the backing soda going. Is she drinking water? Did you C-DT her?


----------



## tenfairytoes

I syringed water into her and it went down best; she has not gone to the water tub. What is C-DT?


----------



## GTAllen

http://www.colorado-serum.com/csc/cd_antitoxin.html


----------



## GTAllen

You can get a 10 dose vial for pretty cheap at most places. Colorado-serum is perfered brand. Bar-VAc is can cause lumps. Regardless, in the armpit and rub it really good. Once you think you rubbed good, rub it some more.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

CD & T is the vaccination for overeating Disease that is the CD part of the vaccine the T part is for tetnus. At this time it is too late to vaccinate her while she is sick. She would need the C& D antitoxin(the treatment). 

Even a goat that has been vaccinated for overeating disease can still get the disease it vaccination is not 100% preventive. 

In response to your question, you are doing a good job with her with what you have, but I have to say I have seen a fair amount of the same story about goats getting into chicken feed and they do die from it. Normally, death will occur in with in the first 2 or 3 days from the bloat and growth of bacteria from the stress of her eating too much feed. 
I would say with no treatment or not enough treatment very likely she will die.


----------



## GTAllen

Is it double dose every 8-12 hrs for treatment?


----------



## Goats Rock

Be careful with the mineral oil- goats cannot taste it,
therefore they may inhale it into their lungs.
That could cause pneumonia. 

Belly message can help with the pain and gas. 

If possible, you should try and get a vet to look at her.
Good luck! Sending good thought your way!


----------



## tenfairytoes

She got her second dose of anti-gas. I gave her maximum strength Mylanta she doesn't seem to be foaming but throwing up (I didn't know that was possible) liquid. Perhaps it's the liquid I am putting down her throat coming back out? I am thinking that's not so good for her. Still slooooowly walking around no laying down.
The mineral oil I just got about 1 oz I had a 2oz thing filled but I only do a little medicine dose thing I use. It's a little taste at at time so I don't drown her.


----------



## 8566

110% not being snotty - but the search button is extremely helpful.


posted earlier this month on someone's goat who got into the chicken feed. Think I read this is what happened to your goatie .....


Chicken scratch is corn and milo. 

"Corn is hard on a goat, as it can lead to ruminal acidosis and other pH imbalances.. A goat with a pH imbalance is primed for certain bacterial blooms in the gut, which can kill a goat in no time flat. Not to mention, corn contains waaaaaay too much phosphorus and not enough calcium to be safe for a goat. The Ca ratio on corn is like 1:6, whereas what's considered safe for a goat 2:1 or even 2.5:1. Too much phosphorus can and will lead to urinary calculi in young bucks and wethers. Not to mention, chicken scratch doesn't contain all the vitamins and minerals a goat requires."

Going off of the above paragraph, I would see about feeding her tumms/probios/vitb. Too much baking soda isn't good either. For the green snot, myself - I would give a shot of Nuflor (my favorite go to drug). I would take her off of all feed if she's on any. 

Also - if you don't have charcoal and you're in a pinch the burnt part on toast works too. Takes a bit and it's hard to get them to eat it but works for human tummies pretty well.

And if you're running into town or someone is - you could try Gas-X?

If she does go down you'll need to try and tube her. Look in your barn/garage for any tubing that might work. Like what you might have in your fish acquariume (spelling ?) or ?. And I know this sounds heartless but if you do loose her, you can practice tubing on her. That way it won't feel so strange next time.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

GTAllen said:


> Is it double dose every 8-12 hrs for treatment?


C & D antitoxin can be used as short term prevention at one dosage and for treatment at a higher dose(twice as much as the prevention dosage). And yes, we gave it every 8 hours for treatment. Can't overdose it from what I have been told, but it can get expensive to use more than you need.

I give our adult goats(standard size breed) 10 to 15 cc at a time, and young goats 5 to 7 cc's at a time, and a really young kid about 3 to 5 cc at a time. twice the first day during an illness. I don't use it as prevention, but you most certainly can. But keep in mind it isn't long term prevention like a vaccine is(toxoid).

*"""Dosage and Administration: *(Prophlactic) Using aseptic technique, inject subcutaneously or intravenously: Calves - 10 mL; Cattle - 30 mL; Suckling lambs - 3 mL; All other sheep - 10 mL; Baby pigs - 2 mL administered orally or injected subcutaneously.

(Therapeutic) Increase dosage 100%."""


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I agree with Lilbeatsfarm, i wouldn't keep giving her baking soda, I personally give very little baking soda I prefer mineral oil and C&D antitoxin and antibiotic shots. I also like Nuflor(this is Rx).

She made some good suggestions.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

tenfairytoes said:


> She got her second dose of anti-gas. I gave her maximum strength Mylanta she doesn't seem to be foaming but throwing up (I didn't know that was possible) liquid. Perhaps it's the liquid I am putting down her throat coming back out? I am thinking that's not so good for her. Still slooooowly walking around no laying down.
> The mineral oil I just got about 1 oz I had a 2oz thing filled but I only do a little medicine dose thing I use. It's a little taste at at time so I don't drown her.


I would not give her any more water, if that is what you are referring to as liquid. I woldn't drench her with any more water or liquid other than the oil/gas medicine that she needs. If she wants to drink water on her own that would be fine. 
Normally, an adult goat can handle being drenched with mineral oil, but chocking is never a good thing. 
A vet would for sure tube feeding her the mineral oil.


----------



## Stacykins

Tubing her would release a lot of pressure, and help remove some of the stomach contents. Do it like you would when trying to siphon gas out of a car, have her elevated higher than the end of the tubing. You'd get results instantly. And you can administer mineral oil directly into her rumen, no choking risk. 

I really hope your poor girl pulls through. Bloat is awful, I know its horror well.


----------



## tenfairytoes

No more foam spit nada. I dosed her again with mineral oil and Mylanta. She did lay down to sleep once that I saw. I gave her the CD&T shot (and my other goat too just to be safe). She is actually eating some hay or nibbling. Not sure but I did pull her away to dose her and she went back to it. I have blurry pictures sorry it's hard when I have a Nubian jumping on me and no idea what I was looking at with a black screen. She is 10 months and I took a pic of her belly. Up top looks pretty normal at this point. Her belly is pudgy. I did a lot of massaging. I think she actually looks completely different than this morning but she is still lackadaisical. Her equilibrium is a bit off as well. Pretty sure she's weak from not digesting or trying to or whatever her poor insides are going through. I wish I'd have taken a pic this morning but I was too busy trying to make her as comfortable as possible.

OH her stomach has stopped contracting or twitching.

I only gave her soda one time becuase then I had the Mylanta so from what you are saying I think I did good there. I hope

p.s. Sorry I didn't search first for this topic I was a little freaked before anyone was up in my house trying to figure it out before my little ones got up. And to be honest I totally didn't realize it was there.


----------



## fezz09

Well the exact same thing happened to my sheep, I found a recipe in my goat book of: 
1/2cup-water
1/2cup-oil
2tablespoons-baking soda... Mix it all up and try and get 1cup into them but half is fine! I did that and it worked within minutes! Also my little wether goat got into the grain and it gave him the runs really bad and pepto bismal worked AWESOME... Unfortunately he is a white goat and by the time I wrestled the pepto into him he was pink and so was I but it seemed to work its magic!! Good luck!


----------



## Tenacross

Sounds like things are getting better.
The only thing that caught my attention with your last post was the 
"equilibrium being off". If she were mine, I'd give her 5cc/100lbs of
Fortified B Complex a couple of times a day or 1cc/100lbs of Thiamine.
I'd hate to see her develop polio after you saved her. At my farm, 
I give the thiamine SQ for the first 2 or 3 days and then continue
giving it orally another 3 or 4 days. The Fort. B Comp is easier to get
though. I'd give it SQ.


----------



## tenfairytoes

She shook her head once and she was all whoa side to side. So of course I have none of those things. Is that a vet purchase or a store purchase? It's a vitamin so it wouldn't harm her if she didn't need it right?

I am learning so much from you all THANK YOU ALL so much! I could cry really THANK YOU! I really think she his going to pull through. Obviously I am not goat savy yet but my uneducated guess is that she's going to live to freak me out with some other ailment.


----------



## ksalvagno

You can get B Complex at the store. Get injectible B complex. It will get into her system faster. The Thiamine you will have to get from the vet.

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## SCRMG

It's good to hear she's doing better. I noticed you said you gave her the CD/T shot. Was this the vaccination or the C&D antitoxin? The reason I ask is that I've always heard the antitoxin negates the vaccination, and if used, the goat should be re-vaccinated in a couple weeks after the antitoxin has worked its way through the system. Just something to think about as she heals.


----------



## tenfairytoes

I asked for the antitoxin and my instructions were to give it to her now and t hen again in 3 weeks. 
She is UP and sizing up my fence again! She's ALIVE. Her face isn't puffy today her whole body looks less puffy. I know it's hard to tell but all of her hair was on edge yesterday making her face poofy along with the rest of her. Her eyes are full of life and back to normal. She's even calling to me. She didn't make a sound yesterday, not that she is my loud goat I was just happy to hear little bleets this morning from both of my goats. Yahoo! My daughter is going to be so happy! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. I don't think she'd have made it without any attention. I am glad I was home!


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great that your goat is much better. 

What exactly does it say on your bottle of CD/T?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

If it says CD & T, it isn't the antitoxin, Because It should just say C&D antitoxin on the bottle. 
Plus because of the obvious instructions, give it now and again in 3 weeks that is the vaccine. Next time you are in that feed store you need to tell them you asked for antitoxin, and they sold you the toxoid(vaccine), so they are a little more educated. 

There is also a tetnus antitoxin, it is sold separatly from the C&D antitoxin, 
It is confusing, took me a while to figure it out. 

but it sounds like your goat is doing better, and since you vaccinated her I would go ahead and follow instructions and give the booster in 3 weeks to both of them.


----------



## .:Linz:.

So glad she's doing better! 

Just an FYI - a lot of feed stores, at least in my area, only carry the toxoid and the tetanus antitoxin, but not the C &D antitoxin, so sometimes you have to be really clear that you don't want the vaccine, you need the short, fast acting "antidote."


----------



## tenfairytoes

I actually got it from my vet I told them what was going on. Millie is doing great today, even trying to escape. There is no way she can get into the chicken feed now though.


----------



## sweetgoats

Congratulations, it looks like she will be fine.

I just love that picture of her looking up at you. "SORRY MOM, I DID NOT MEAN TO SCARE YOU". She is a doll.

Something else that you might think about.

I have a bloat guard block out at all times. If they feel a little bloat coming on you will be amazed how they eat this. It is just like when we feel a little bloat we take a tums or an antiacid.

As for the Baking soda. I used almost a box on one of my bucks years ago. I also not keep a bloat medication on hand. It is for cattle but my vet said to have it at all times.


----------

